# Where to live when you get old



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Where to live when you get old!!!
No NURSING HOME FOR me!!!

No nursing home for us. We'll be checking into a Holiday Inn!
With the average cost for nursing home care costing £100 per day, there is a better way when we get old and feeble. 

I've already checked on reservations at Holiday Inn hotels. A combined long term stay discount and senior discount is £40 per night.
Breakfast is included, and some have happy hours in the afternoon.That leaves £60 a day for lunch and dinner anywhere we choose, or room service, laundry, gratuities and special TV movies.Plus, they provide a spa, swimming pool, a gym, a lounge and washer-dryer, etc.Most have free toothpaste and razors, and all have free shampoo and soap.

£3 of tips a day will get the staff making extra efforts to help you.They treat you like a customer, not a patient.There's a bus stop nearby and seniors ride free.To meet other nice people, try the church on Sundays. For a change of scenery, take an airport bus and eat at one of the nice restaurants there. While you're at the airport, fly somewhere. Otherwise, the cash keeps building up.
It takes months to get into decent nursing homes. Holiday Inn will take your reservation today.
And you're not stuck in one place forever -- you can move from Inn to Inn, or even from city to city.
TV broken? Light bulbs need changing? Need a mattress replaced? No problem.. They fix everything, and apologize for the inconvenience.
They have a night security person and daily room service. The maid checks to see if you are ok. If not, they'll call an ambulance . . . or the undertaker. And no worries about visits from family. They will always be glad to find you so happy, and probably check in for a few days mini-vacation.
The grandkids can use the pool. What more could I ask for?

So, when I reach that golden age, I'll face it with a grin.AIDS WARNING!
To all of you approaching or gone past 60, this email is especially for you......SENIOR CITIZENS 
ARE THE NATION'S LEADING CARRIERS OF AIDS!

HEARING AIDS 

BAND AIDS 

WALKING AIDS 

MEDICAL AIDS 

GOVERNMENT AIDS 

MOST OF ALL, 

MONETARY AID TO THEIR KIDS! 

Not forgetting HIV(Hair is Vanishing)


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I remember a few year ago there was a couple who lived in a travel lodge for the reasons you mentioned. There was a little chef next to it so the ate there, the and coffee supplied in the room. 

Waz


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-480999/The-couple-stopped-Travelodge--stayed-22-years.html


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Holiday Inn, you were lucky, we lived in a cardboard box!

4 Yorkshiremen

I suppose the point about the mattress is a good one, especially if you wet the bed a lot! 

w


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

wilse said:


> Holiday Inn, you were lucky, we lived in a cardboard box!
> 
> 4 Yorkshiremen
> 
> ...


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

I,m going in prison, you get most of the benifits you mentioned, aswell as instant health care, i e optician, dentist, hospital, 3 meals a day your checked on every 30 minutes, and its all FREE



Eric :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

gloworm said:


> I,m going in prison, you get most of the benifits you mentioned, aswell as instant health care, i e optician, dentist, hospital, 3 meals a day your checked on every 30 minutes, and its all FREE
> 
> Eric :lol:


And no nagging women or shopping to do.

see you in there Eric

Dave p


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I recently read about an elderly lady in the US who spends her life living on cruise ships - she just gets off one ship in Miami and gets on another the same day.
She's cruised the world, has a 5 star room, has all her meals cooked and delivered by room service and loads of company.
She says it works out cheaper than staying in a care home.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

As an Essex resident I really only have one obvious solution - become a "traveller", move to somewhere like Dale Farm and live free and easy off taxpayers contributions.

If I need to top up the kitty from time to time I could tarmac a few driveways. 

My problem would be my accent.


----------

